# These are the people



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

That we have to deal with. You cannot fix this mentality. If it were up to them, there would be ZERO guns in the US... Too bad a car didn't lose control and take several out..


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is what you get 60 years of public school indoctrination followed by a take over of nearly all Universities by Liberals and socialist. What is surprising is that it is not worst.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

its like smoking, make it evil enough and socially unacceptable enough and the sheep will agree


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Idiots.. But at least they have free speech... Wonder of they realize the first is protected and ensured by the second. Doubtful.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Some of these people actually believe that guns are "evil" in themselves, as though they are cursed or have a will of their own, and somehow those who own guns will somehow become infected with that evil. Listen to one of those idiots, she doesn't believe that you have the right to defend yourself with a gun if you are being attacked, only police officers have that right. This is the mentality of SHEEP. If attacked just huddle in a corner and hope that someone comes to save you, and while you are at it hope that those who are "saving" you aren't even worse. I have no use for people like this, and by that I will not associate with them. In an emergency they will be nothing but a drain on resources. I just don't understand anyone who not only refuses to defend themselves, but are trying to see to it that others can't either. If you notice though, those who refuse to defend themselves with firearms are dependent upon those who WILL defend them using guns. They are not only cowards but they are also hypocrites.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

One woman said it best (to paraphrase): "only LEO should be allowed guns, you should not be allowed to defend your own life, call a police person and let them protect you" that is how they think. They (the liberals) want to be like children, they want the government to totally take care of them: their food, their money, protection, medical needs.....ect. They won't come out and use the words, but if fact they want to live in a dictatorship nation, they want the government to control every aspect of their lives. They want Big Brother, they welcome being controlled.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Police show up AFTER a crime has been committed in most cases. People like that are the ones that are ruining this country. They couldn't give two shits about the Constitution..


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I feel sorry for those folks. Not only are they BUTT UGLY, but they are dumber than a box of hammer handles too. The one lady was ranting about 30,000 gun deaths per year... But the liberal website Slate, reported there were 12,042 gun deaths in the U.S. in the period of time from Sandy Hook through 12/31/2013. So, apparently these morons think 30,000 == 12,042.

And the woman that was ranting about only LEO should be allowed weapons... If I had to wake up and see that reflection in the mirror every morning, I would want as many guns around me as I could get! Does she really think a LEO is going to put his life on the line to save that homely mug?!? I mean, that woman fell out of the ugly tree and hit EVERY branch on the way down!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I work with plenty of "Sworn Law Enforcement Officers" that don't need to be anywhere near a gun. We used to be street smart scrappers, gun savvy and strong. Police today are little more than data entry technicians, statisticians and conflict resolution arbitrators. When somebody gets physical with them they absolutely fold. When we have our annual training I'll show you the difference in targets between an old cop and a new nerd.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Inor said:


> I feel sorry for those folks. Not only are they BUTT UGLY, but they are dumber than a box of hammer handles too. The one lady was ranting about 30,000 gun deaths per year... But the liberal website Slate, reported there were 12,042 gun deaths in the U.S. in the period of time from Sandy Hook through 12/31/2013. So, apparently these morons think 30,000 == 12,042.
> 
> And the woman that was ranting about only LEO should be allowed weapons... If I had to wake up and see that reflection in the mirror every morning, I would want as many guns around me as I could get! Does she really think a LEO is going to put his life on the line to save that homely mug?!? I mean, that woman fell out of the ugly tree and hit EVERY branch on the way down!


She is a 100% Swamp Donkey!! The reporter there should have smacked her in the head with a hammer while he was standing that close. She is one stupid, but ugly bitch!! I bet she hasn't been laid in a long long time..


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

What scares me is the fact these people, and there are plenty of them, want to hand total control of their, and our lives to the government. And make no mistake, these people vote, look who's in the white house now! What happens when they out number us? if they don't already?
Next major election is going to tell us a lot about the future of our country.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

There seems to be dozens of websites out there that give a number for deaths by firearms. As an example, gunpolicy.org says that 32,163 firearm related deaths occurred in 2011. If you go to CDC.gov, it says 16,259 firearm related homicides occurred in 2010 (2011 stats aren't completed yet); 61.2% were suicides and 35% were what we would call "homicide" including justifiable homicide. The FBI says 12,996 firearm related homicides occurred in 2010, of which 232 were justifiable by a private citizen. Leos killed another 387 felons (385 by firearms). One thing I can seem to find is how many felonies were stopped by citizens with firearms. I guess it depends on how you do the math as to the number of murders are committed with firearms. One thing not mentions is the homicide rate (by all means) has fallen nearly 49% from 1992 to 2011. Since the number of states allowing CC has been steadily increasing, I wonder if that has anything to do with the decrease. Even Chicago is reporting a drop in homicides (not necessarily by firearm) since Chicago's "gun ban" was struck down in 2013 and is reportedly down even more since CC was enacted by the state legislature. I wish one of these anti-gunners would explain to me how banning firearms from law-abiding citizens is going to get the guns away from criminals. It didn't work in Chicago when they banned guns. I also wonder what those who say we don't have the right to self defense, would say when a criminal breaks into their home to rape, rob and murder their families. When I asked my sister-in-law, she said she'd call the police. And what if you can't get to the phone, or they take their usual 5 to 20 minutes to respond? She just sort of stared at me blankly with no answer. I worry about her.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Inor said:


> I feel sorry for those folks. Not only are they BUTT UGLY, but they are dumber than a box of hammer handles too. The one lady was ranting about* 30,000 gun deaths per year...* But the liberal website Slate, reported there were 12,042 gun deaths in the U.S. in the period of time from Sandy Hook through 12/31/2013. So, apparently these morons think 30,000 == 12,042.
> 
> And the woman that was ranting about* only LEO should be allowed weapons...* If I had to wake up and see that reflection in the mirror every morning, I would want as many guns around me as I could get! Does she really think a LEO is going to put his life on the line to save that homely mug?!? I mean, that woman fell out of the ugly tree and hit EVERY branch on the way down!





















Yay!! More Ketamine for everyone!


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Police show up AFTER a crime has been committed in most cases. People like that are the ones that are ruining this country. They couldn't give two shits about the Constitution..


Actually once in a while we get there while it's happening. Not often enough to protect those being hurt


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I would like to ask her how many LEO are involved in drunken shootings, domestic assaults and down right shooting people down off duty.
It happens quite often. Many of the times it happens in Milwaukee they do their best to cover it up and the local press will not cover it.
Two cases in the last year of LEO committing rape at gun point while on duty.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

paraquack said:


> There seems to be dozens of websites out there that give a number for deaths by firearms. As an example, gunpolicy.org says that 32,163 firearm related deaths occurred in 2011. If you go to CDC.gov, it says 16,259 firearm related homicides occurred in 2010 (2011 stats aren't completed yet); 61.2% were suicides and 35% were what we would call "homicide" including justifiable homicide. The FBI says 12,996 firearm related homicides occurred in 2010, of which 232 were justifiable by a private citizen. Leos killed another 387 felons (385 by firearms). One thing I can seem to find is how many felonies were stopped by citizens with firearms. I guess it depends on how you do the math as to the number of murders are committed with firearms. One thing not mentions is the homicide rate (by all means) has fallen nearly 49% from 1992 to 2011. Since the number of states allowing CC has been steadily increasing, I wonder if that has anything to do with the decrease. Even Chicago is reporting a drop in homicides (not necessarily by firearm) since Chicago's "gun ban" was struck down in 2013 and is reportedly down even more since CC was enacted by the state legislature. I wish one of these anti-gunners would explain to me how banning firearms from law-abiding citizens is going to get the guns away from criminals. It didn't work in Chicago when they banned guns. I also wonder what those who say we don't have the right to self defense, would say when a criminal breaks into their home to rape, rob and murder their families. When I asked my sister-in-law, she said she'd call the police. And what if you can't get to the phone, or they take their usual 5 to 20 minutes to respond? She just sort of stared at me blankly with no answer. I worry about her.


If you stop and look at the FBI data you'll see that 85% of all black males are murdered by other black males. Funny I don't see anyone calling for holding sensitivity training sessions for black males to get the anger out of their systems without killing someone.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I would like to ask her how many LEO are involved in drunken shootings, domestic assaults and down right shooting people down off duty.
> It happens quite often. Many of the times it happens in Milwaukee they do their best to cover it up and the local press will not cover it.
> Two cases in the last year of LEO committing rape at gun point while on duty.


Smitty most cops are -to some extent - just as human as the rest of us. They do illegal things all the time. However to say it happens all the time is a stretch. That's like these folks rant that all guns should be banned cause all gun owners are inherently bad. None of us would ever buy that argument. But a LEO that does commit a serious crime ought to be maxed out on the sentencing side. They must - just like law makers - be held to a much higher standard than the regular every day joe


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> Actually once in a while we get there while it's happening. Not often enough to protect those being hurt


Exactly, it's not the LEO's fault. You can't expect them to prevent every crime. But people like this are the ones that complain when they have to wait 4 minutes for a first responder..And they are the same old whiney bitches that complain when firefighters park in the fire lane in front of the grocery store.. They will ALWAYS have something to bitch about.. The good thing is, if something does happen, we are armed and they are not. So let em run their ****ing mouths after SHTF!!


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Sad thing is they'll be the first ones to die in a SHTF world.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> Sad thing is they'll be the first ones to die in a SHTF world.


Not so sad in my book..


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

LOL Maybe its a good thing I dont have spare time to protest because I would go out and just hold a sign that said nongunowners don't deserve free speech. Idiots and incompetents should be a ward of the and not allowed to legally make decisions. Sometimes you just gotta stoop to their level master it for yourself and kick their asses turning the other cheek doesn't work on uncivilized idiots.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

ApexPredator said:


> LOL Maybe its a good thing I dont have spare time to protest because I would go out and just hold a sign that said nongunowners don't deserve free speech. Idiots and incompetents should be a ward of the and not allowed to legally make decisions. Sometimes you just gotta stoop to their level master it for yourself and kick their asses turning the other cheek doesn't work on uncivilized idiots.


I partly blame idiots like these for getting people shot, stabbed, etc, cause they aggravate people to violence.
You know I wonder if they could do a statistic on how many people die each year cause some dumb ass ran their mouth?

I have a feeling it would be a much higher number than gun death's. Stupidity kills, and should be a criminal offense.


----------



## TxBorderCop (Nov 19, 2012)

Can you TASE people until they have common sense?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

People get shot because people are stupid.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Inor said:


> I feel sorry for those folks. Not only are they BUTT UGLY, but they are dumber than a box of hammer handles too. The one lady was ranting about 30,000 gun deaths per year... But the liberal website Slate, reported there were 12,042 gun deaths in the U.S. in the period of time from Sandy Hook through 12/31/2013. So, apparently these morons think 30,000 == 12,042.
> 
> And the woman that was ranting about only LEO should be allowed weapons... If I had to wake up and see that reflection in the mirror every morning, I would want as many guns around me as I could get! Does she really think a LEO is going to put his life on the line to save that homely mug?!? I mean, that woman fell out of the ugly tree and hit EVERY branch on the way down!


That number is reflective of the new liberal Common Core Math. 30,000 does indeed equal 12,042. Prove it doesn't. Then write me six paragraphs explaining why you think it doesn't equal 12,042.

These people are so far off from reality it would be laughable, if there weren't so many of them that truly believe their misguided thought process. They have no common sense and as you noticed with the grey haired Bigfoot, when they can't produce a valid argument, they yell and tell you that you know why and they shouldn't have to explain it to you. ??? I'll bet she's an attorney.

I have a co-worker who sums it up best with his signature on his e-mail account; "Never argue with an idiot. They will drag you down to their level and beat you with experience."


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

WTF is an "Open air drug market"? Maybe a ghetto is what I'm thinkin. Only a sworn officer should be able to carry a weapon she said. The fugle bitch in the green shirt was the dumbest one to me. Oh, you shouldn't be in a bad neighborhood. I love how the old man doesn't answer the question but gives the times and dates of their scheduled protests..lol


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Could care less what they think they wont change anything...i bought a new savage 320 pump shotgun for 150 bucks today..I feel even more safe now !! woot


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Titan6 said:


> Could care less what they think they wont change anything...i bought a new savage 320 pump shotgun for 150 bucks today..I feel even more safe now !! woot


Nice. Did you get the "Security" Model? I have it, and I love it. No better way to outfit a 12 gauge than with pistol grip, ghost ring rear sight, AR style post front sight with fiber optic dot, sling mount and a really, really attractive price!

I had a 350 Security Model and really liked that one as well. Not sure when or why I got rid of it, a deal of some sort I'm sure, but I liked it enough I'll eventually get another one.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> Nice. Did you get the "Security" Model? I have it, and I love it. No better way to outfit a 12 gauge than with pistol grip, ghost ring rear sight, AR style post front sight with fiber optic dot, sling mount and a really, really attractive price!
> 
> I had a 350 Security Model and really liked that one as well. Not sure when or why I got rid of it, a deal of some sort I'm sure, but I liked it enough I'll eventually get another one.
> 
> ...


Yes it Has the pistol grip and sights with cushion stock .. taking it out next weekend to break it in!!


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

They need to learn MAT muzzle action trigger. Never point the muzzle at some one, keep the action open and your finger off the trigger and no one will get hurt. (this of course only applies to when looking at or handling a firearm in a way when not defending you or your loved ones)


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Alas,a little bit of violence in all their lives would turn them 360,where was the LE when I,we were being robbed,raped,murdered etc,?......too bad some may learn the hard way like,a few of us have.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Police show up AFTER a crime has been committed in most cases. People like that are the ones that are ruining this country. They couldn't give two shits about the Constitution..


you are correct that police show up after the crime has been commited in most cases. if the cops are in the area while the crime is being commited, then they may try to stop it. this is why the slogan " to protect and to serve" does not apply to you. Unless you are the mayor, governor or someone who is deemed important that the police will detail several cops to be your personal body guards. The job of the police or law enforcement officers are to enforce the law... this means if a bad guy breaks in your house and kills you, the cops will respond and investigate the crime and hopefully catch the bad guy who commited burglary and murder. once caught he will be prosecuted and jailed. so, the end result will hopefully be, crime solved, bad guy in jail (waiting for parole). and the only thing for sure is... even after the case is closed, you are still dead.... the assholes who does not believe in self defense and self preservation should have their names published for all the criminals to see. kinda like the gun free zones. make a big poster that say "no guns in this house and we dont believe in self defense". let's see how long they would last.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

There was a woman in Seattle who was an anti-gun nut and was the victim of a robbery. sad, but it happens. Well, she tried to sue the police department for failure to protect and serve her. It was thrown out of court with a statement from the judge that said it was not the duty of the police to protect individual people but the collective people in society. He basically said that you were supposed to protect yourself because the police don't have the manpower or the mandate to protect individuals from crime.

Now, if that isn't an argument for our right to self defense then I don't know what is.


----------

